# Moscow - Tomsk - Irkoutsk- Oulan Bator - Beijing



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

First step, Moscow 


Kremlin par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Kremlin par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Kremlin par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6084 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscou par smazoyer, sur Flickr


to be continued...


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great start! Very nice photos.


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

zeb, awesome pics....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Moscow was indeed a very nice start. I am looking forward for more :cheers:


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

DSC_6511 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6521 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6523 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6552 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6598 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6601 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6604 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6610 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6614 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6620 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6622 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6638 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6646 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6651 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6665 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6706 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6716 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6718 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6727 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6728 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6731 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6735 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6736 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6737 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6740 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6757 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6762 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6764 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6766 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6769 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6779 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6838 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6509 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6507 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6505 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6503 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6497 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6496 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6494 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6483 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6491 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6480 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6472 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6462 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6448 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6445-2 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6445 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6444 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6433 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6428 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6427 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6416 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6410 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6405 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6404 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6401 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6400 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6388 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6381 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6375 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6366 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6357 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6351 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6347 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6346 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6334 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6326 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6325 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6322 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6319 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6317 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6306 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6304 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6298 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6294 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6293 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6292 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6291 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6286 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6279 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6277 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6275 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6272 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6266 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6265 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6253 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6248 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_6244 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## tigot (Jun 8, 2010)

Fantastic photos! Can't wait for more.


----------



## jackass94 (Jun 18, 2009)

looks like you had a great time in Moscow :cheers:


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Yes very nice city !


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Moscow par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

:applause:


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

great pics


----------



## Cyril (Sep 11, 2002)

Great quality photo thread! I really feel like visiting there someday.


----------



## russianpride (Dec 22, 2008)

Great photos! Zeb, can you write your impressions about Moscow. I think it will be interesting to read.


----------



## Autostädter (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome pictures! Magnificent architecture!


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

zeb said:


> First step, Moscow
> 
> 
> Kremlin par smazoyer, sur Flickr


zeb....what masterpiece....:drool::drool::master::master::master:








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Catedral_de_Cristo_Salvador_de_Moscou


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Awesome pics! Looking forward to the rest of them!


----------



## X Bomby (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice pics Zeb! How long did you stay to Moscow?


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Great pics. I think that possibly GUM in Moscow, the Galleria in Milan and the QVB in Sydney are the most grand and elegant historic commercial buildings in the world. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates @zeb


----------



## Yaonix (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been there in 2011 and looking at the pics that we're all visiting the same places. What an interesting city! Your photos are outstanding!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very nice photos!


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Second step TOMSK et IRKOUKST :


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Tomsk par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск - Alexandre Pouchkine - Александр Сергеевич Пушкин par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoukst - Иркутск par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Irkoutsk - Sibérie Russie par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a fantastic thread!

The best pictures that I have seen of Moscow - which looks very colourful, theatrical and imperial.

I also love the folk architecture of Tomsk.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Thank you openlyJane !


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Siberia russia par smazoyer, sur Flickr

Oulan Bator :


Oulan Bator MONGOLIA par smazoyer, sur Flickr

Oulan Bator MONGOLIA par smazoyer, sur Flickr

Oulan Bator MONGOLIA par smazoyer, sur Flickr

Oulan Bator - Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan Bator - Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan Bator - Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan Bator - Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_9582 par smazoyer, sur Flickr



Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr



Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Oulan-Bator - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Desert of Gobi :


Mongolia - Désert de Gobi par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Mongolia par smazoyer, sur Flickr


DSC_0169 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


Portes du désert de Gobi - Mongolie 2013 par smazoyer, sur Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Fantastic travels. Very interesting.


----------



## JaimeBandeira (Oct 26, 2013)

Fantásticas fotos de Moscou; meus cumprimentos.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow! What an adventure. Fantastic images of Mongolia.


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

Mongolia - Монгол улс by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Mongolia - Монгол улс by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Mongolia by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Mongolia - Монгол улс by Sébastien, sur Flickr

China :

Pékin by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Quartier Xidan - 北京 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Quartier Xidan - 北京 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Entrée de la Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Entrée de la Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 - Cité interdite 故宫 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 北京 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Shānhǎiguān by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pekin by Sébastien, sur Flickr

DSC_1777 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - Beijing by Sébastien, sur Flickr


----------



## zeb (Sep 19, 2002)

yum

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr

Pékin - 2013 by Sébastien, sur Flickr


----------

